# [решено] locale

## syn0ptik

Почему не работают локали?

вот что делал

```
#locale-gen -c /etc/locale.gen

# cat /etc/locale.gen

en_US.UTF-8

sv_SE.UTF-8

sv_SE.ISO-8859-1

de_AT.UTF-8

de_DE.UTF-8

de_DE.ISO-8859-1

ru_RU.KOI8-R

ru_RU.UTF-8

ru_RU.ISO-8859-5

C

POSIX

# locale -a

C

POSIX

POSIX.ansix341968

de_DE.utf8

en_US.utf8

ru_RU.iso88595

ru_RU.koi8r

ru_RU.utf8

russian
```

В итоге не все локали в списке локалей присудствуют. 

И все вопросиками в iconv и просто системно.

```
#tail /etc/profile.env

LC_CTYPE=ru_RU.UTF-8
```

----------

## Pinkbyte

Покажите cat /etc/env.d/02locale

И обратите внимание на то, как задается например русская локаль:

```
pinkbyte@phantom ~ $ cat /etc/locale.gen  | grep ru_

ru_RU.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

UTF-8 повторяется дважды, правильные варианты можно посмотреть в /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

----------

## syn0ptik

да, после правильного файлика locale.gen все получилось.

----------

